# Forum More Stuff Owner Builders Forum  Owner Builder license - is it one project only??

## Bendezo

Hi guys 
quick q - going through the motions of building a pool and need to sort OB. 
wife just posed a question, does the OB license obtained only apply to one DA/application?? Can i use it for another project within the 5 year period? 
cheers
Paul

----------


## Arron

To undertake a job after getting your OB license you need to get an OB permit specific to that job. I’m pretty sure you can’t get more then one OB permit per 5 year period (permit not license). I understand this is to stop dodgy builders putting up houses under OB licences and flogging them off. 
It also applies to your wife. You can’t do a project under your name then do one under the name of your wife or anyone else who is recorded as having an interest in the property of the first build. 
The OB permit is the thing the rules are attached to, not the license.

----------

